# Texas Boomers



## elkhartjim (Jan 21, 2009)

Attended a great weekend rally with 24 RV's. Low temps in the high 40's and highs in the mid 70's. Great camp fire weather and sat out and watched the NFL games Sunday. Thank God for Texas and our weather.

If your in the southeast Texas area check this group out. 

http://www.texasboomers.org/


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

RE: Texas Boomers

WHAT ,, jim u call that great campfire weather ?? i call it beach weather ,, but u know me  :laugh:  
Glad u had a great time ,, i wish i were in u'r shoes ,, u know the go no where and do nothing  :bleh:


----------



## krautdog (Jan 22, 2009)

RE: Texas Boomers

I'm jealous-The high temp last Sunday here in Cleveland was 6 degrees (better than the -10 we had on Friday though). I need to re-locate to a warmer climate. I sometimes fantasize about being able to camp year round.

Cheers!


----------



## utmtman (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

Dang the weather is turning nasty here its down to 71 cloudy and trying to rain.  LOL   Guess I should go east and lookup jim.  Glad your have a good time.   Its the only way to spend the winter.


----------



## JimE (Jan 22, 2009)

RE: Texas Boomers

I guess I wont tell you all that its 80+ here in North Texas. Its so nice that my wife went out and washed the coach getting it ready for the Florida Keys in just 3 weeks!! Don't get too jealous too fast, going back down into the 30's just in time for the weekend


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

It was so warm we walked the RIVER in San antonio.  Check out the album.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

DL ,, u been to the Alamo yet ??  i walked that river area also ,, but i was about 12 when we did that trip     :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

Rod, we went past the Alamo in the streetcar yesterday, but we have toured the Alamo previously on past trips to San Antonio.  

We took the streetcar to the Market Square (Mexican market) and over to Rosario's Mexican Restaurant.  It's where the locals go.  It's much better food and cheaper than you get on the "River Walk" or in the Market Square.

This is the 3rd time we have spent a month or more in the greater San Antonio area.  This is a fun place to spend some time.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

80 is too hot.  Temps in the high 70's gets the wife complainin it too hot.  I will settle for 70's with a breeze any day.  
Your havin too much fun DL.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

Funnnnnn times!!!!  I agree Lee, over 80 is too hot.  Wifey gets red in the face at temps over 80.  She has carried smelling salts with her everywhere since when she got overheated and fainted in 1980.

How's the big RV Show going in Quartsite?    We are getting ready to move on soon.  Not sure exactly which way we are headed.  North or East.  Depends on which business needs attention.  Florida or Ohio.  Hope we don't have to head too far North until it warms up some.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

Decisions....decisions... what a person to do?  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I'm sure you'll have fun no mattter which way the wheel turns...


----------



## utmtman (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Texas Boomers

The big top rv show ends tomorrow.  They were still going strong when I was by there yesterday.  Didnt go in the tent just checked out them half million dollar rigs.  They told me to make them an offer that no offer was refused so I told them I would trade mine in if they could put me in a coach for no more than 300 more a month than I pay now.  Said they would call me in a couple of hours.  LOL That was around noon yesterday.  Didnt think they would do it but than they have tons of people buying.  Saw two coaches sold while we were there looking.   All I got to say is there were some sweet rigs sold and anyone who says they have a slow market just dont know.  One rig I saw they were asking 750,000 and another was 300,000.    And there were several I looked at the other day that were gone they said they were sold as well.


----------

